# The Chinese Chainsaws



## ozflea (Apr 5, 2012)

Enough of the china bashing this thread is for those who have purchased and used China's copies of the Stihl 090 and 070 
Lets us know how the product worked and how it lasted are they are bad as some make out no doubt the supposive puritians will jump 
on the band wagon ............. yes we all know the silly arguements Stihl owners come up with as to why they think their product is better 

McBob.


----------



## husq2100 (Apr 5, 2012)

putting the crap quality aside, its the ethics I have a problem with.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Apr 5, 2012)

the argument they come up with? 

Not really an argument...sometimes the truth hurts.:msp_smile:


----------



## RAMROD48 (Apr 5, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> putting the crap quality aside, its the ethics I have a problem with.



Please dont as thats what this is really about...:msp_mellow:


----------



## ozflea (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm not asking about silly ethics or dealers feelings i'm asking about the saws

McBob.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 5, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> putting the crap quality aside, its the ethics I have a problem with.



Have you owned one to know, really bashing is not what this thread is about i wanna buy a 090 / 070 bottom end china might make a decent one thats what i need to know and whats their canks like 

McBob.












And besides i'd be buying new items not worn out junk at ebay prices i recall 30 years ago way before the chinese started Italy was doing the same i think Effco were the company making many replacement parts for various saws


----------



## Jtheo (Apr 5, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> putting the crap quality aside, its the ethics I have a problem with.



Yep.. Me too.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 5, 2012)

Stihl no intelligent conversation what are you fellas thinking or is that to embarassing to ask ??


----------



## William Balaska (Apr 5, 2012)

The quality of the steel is where the problem will most likey come from. It will last for a shor while though if your going to use it sparingly.


----------



## Jtheo (Apr 5, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Have you owned one to know, really bashing is not what this thread is about i wanna buy a 090 / 070 bottom end china might make a decent one thats what i need to know and whats their canks like
> 
> McBob.
> 
> ...



I don't have to own one to know that building a chainsaw and putting Stihl on it is poor ethics. It is outright cheating. It is dishonest. It is decptive, and it is wrong, period.


----------



## w8ye (Apr 5, 2012)

I would think that the EMAS brand of Chinese copies would be pretty good. I have a Chinese engine with a Emas carb. I've never had any trouble with it other than sticking a standard Walbro "WAT" style metering diaphragm in it after a while.

EMAS makes both Husky and Stihl copies. They usually say EMAS on them. You need to be aware that these have prices in the $150 range and to be paying 90% of what a genuine article costs is not acceptable. Many of them are of obsolete versions no longer available in the USA.

Brush cutter Parts, Chain Saws, Chain Saw Parts direct from


----------



## ozflea (Apr 5, 2012)

The reality is they here and even stihl cant make them go away injust wanna buy 1 not the company 

Besides that what happened when America prostituded the rest of the world with there less than superior quality products 
Face it fellas once you were at the top of the tree but now sitting a row or two back might be your proper place 

And thats right the truth hurts doesn't it.

McBob.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 5, 2012)

Well why dont you buy one for $10 and tell the rest of us what you think of it:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 5, 2012)

Have a talk to MCW (Matt) or gmax (Wayne), they have had experience with 070/090 chinese copies. Quality was definitely lacking...


----------



## KodiakII (Apr 5, 2012)

Legitimate companies all over the world are being victimized by these people. Husky, Stihl, Yamaha, and others spend millions on research and development of a product only to have these chumps come in and "reverse engineer" their product and market it without having to incur even close to what they spent. It should in my opinion be illegal to import and sell this trash! I've spent a good chunk of change on my two Husky saws without ever considering the alternative!


----------



## ozflea (Apr 5, 2012)

KodiakII said:


> Legitimate companies all over the world are being victimized by these people. Husky, Stihl, Yamaha, and others spend millions on research and development of a product only to have these chumps come in and "reverse engineer" their product and market it without having to incur even close to what they spent. It should in my opinion be illegal to import and sell this trash! I've spent a good chunk of change on my two Husky saws without ever considering the alternative!



Well well now didn't that happen when the last world war ended talk about borrowing technology whose brains put you fellas into space ................ duh 

McBob.


----------



## Jed1124 (Apr 5, 2012)

ozflea said:


> The reality is they here and even stihl cant make them go away injust wanna buy 1 not the company
> 
> Besides that what happened when America prostituded the rest of the world with there less than superior quality products
> Face it fellas once you were at the top of the tree but now sitting a row or two back might be your proper place
> ...



What exactly are these less than superior quality products that America prostituted the rest of the world with? I love these broad BS statements that people make sometimes. Are they those Macs that you have your sig loaded with? Maybe guys don't like being ripped off when the Chi coms sell fake 365's as authentic. Go buy you chi com crank and blow your 090. The only thing America has done for the world in the last 50 years is save it's azz from tyranny.:msp_mad:


----------



## gmax (Apr 5, 2012)

This was a freebie,





After a few hours use this is what had to be replaced/repaired
Carby
The starter
Oil pump
Clutch
fix the gap between the air filter box and carby
choke linkage didn't engage

The actual engine seems ok, just everything that bolts on around it is not good.


----------



## Jed1124 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm getting in the shower now so I can go to my 3rd shift job to make some less than superior products. I'm sure this thread will be loaded up when I check it in the morning.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## KodiakII (Apr 5, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well well now didn't that happen when the last world war ended talk about borrowing technology whose brains put you fellas into space ................ duh
> 
> McBob.



Duh??
Cannot really compare industrial espionage to "the spoils" of war can you? The Peenemunde scientists which included rocket pioneers like Wernher vonBraun fled west towards the American forces to avoid capture by the Soviets. If they hadn't the world might be a different place than we know right now!
Last time I looked Southern Ontario was not part of that great nation to the south of me....so I cannot really be grouped in with "you fellas". Canadians didn't enter into the space program until the shuttle program.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 5, 2012)

gmax said:


> This was a freebie,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well since i'm over the bashing stuff i'll take it was it free ol mate dont worry it will only be for occassional use and i'll take good care of it promise 

McBob.


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 5, 2012)

gmax said:


> This was a freebie,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats a really good lookin saw there.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 5, 2012)

KodiakII said:


> Duh??
> Cannot really compare industrial espionage to "the spoils" of war can you? The Peenemunde scientists which included rocket pioneers like Wernher vonBraun fled west towards the American forces to avoid capture by the Soviets. If they hadn't the world might be a different place than we know right now!
> Last time I looked Southern Ontario was not part of that great nation to the south of me....so I cannot really be grouped in with "you fellas". Canadians didn't enter into the space program until the shuttle program.
> And don't forget for a minute McBob if it wasn't for our uncles and grandfathers you would probably be dining on sushi tonight!



Dont forget we were busy defending the empire of the poms instead of being where we should have been looking after our own back yard 

I'm an ex service man i respect those who saved us from what could have been and i dont take their sacrifics lightly but i thought this thread was about chinese saws 
and those who may have experiance with them see how threads wonder lets get back on track 
This is not about ethics i just need a good honest answer to getting a product ..................


----------



## ozflea (Apr 5, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Thats a really good lookin saw there.



Is this a Dolmar or a Jonsered ...................... black and red gees this gets confusing


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 5, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Is this a Dolmar or a Jonsered ...................... black and red gees this gets confusing



LOL, I dunno. Has Johnny red colors but looks like an 075? Seems Ive heard of poeple havin good luck with some of the Chinese Stihls. I really wish i could help ya more.........


----------



## MarylandGuy (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow, this thread is a little over 5 hours old and Ozflea hasn't been banned yet for being a troll. Shocking!


----------



## Terry Syd (Apr 5, 2012)

"The only thing America has done for the world in the last 50 years is save it's azz from tyranny."

Crikey, I was wondering what I was doing in Viet Nam - now I know, I was saving the world from tyranical domination by subsistence farmers. 

There are differences in the quality of the Chinese saws based upon which factory manufactured them. I have a Husky 365 copy with a big bore kit and it starts very easy and runs well. It is not labeled a Husqvarna, it is labeled a 'HH365 Gasoline Chainsaw'. There is no intent to fool people that it is a Husky, it is simply a cheaper built version of one of Husky's earlier saws.


----------



## gmax (Apr 5, 2012)

MarylandGuy said:


> Wow, this thread is a little over 5 hours old and Ozflea hasn't been banned yet for being a troll. Shocking!



Why? he's only trying to find out if a aftermarket crank is any good or not.


----------



## deye223 (Apr 5, 2012)

funny how nobody jumps down a yanks throat when one of them starts a thread about useing a cicom big bore kit or replacement p&c and there has been heaps of them ??? :bad_smelly:


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 5, 2012)

KodiakII said:


> Legitimate companies all over the world are being victimized by these people. Husky, Stihl, Yamaha, and others spend millions on research and development of a product only to have these chumps come in and "reverse engineer" their product and market it without having to incur even close to what they spent. It should in my opinion be illegal to import and sell this trash! I've spent a good chunk of change on my two Husky saws without ever considering the alternative!



The consumer has the most power in all this, if you don't like what is going on just don't buy any of their stuff. If you do end up buying it then before long the legitimate companies will be out of business and the Chinese stuff will be all you can buy. Then THEY will start charging the Stihl prices for their stuff! Haven't you noticed that happening in other items?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 5, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Have you owned one to know, really bashing is not what this thread is about i wanna buy a 090 / 070 bottom end china might make a decent one thats what i need to know and whats their canks like
> 
> McBob.
> 
> ...



Since most of us are biased maybe you should buy one yourself and let us know how it came out...


----------



## Jtheo (Apr 5, 2012)

KodiakII said:


> Legitimate companies all over the world are being victimized by these people. Husky, Stihl, Yamaha, and others spend millions on research and development of a product only to have these chumps come in and "reverse engineer" their product and market it without having to incur even close to what they spent. It should in my opinion be illegal to import and sell this trash! I've spent a good chunk of change on my two Husky saws without ever considering the alternative!



If the Chinese depended on me to buy their products they would soon have nothing to do with all their junk.

They have been allowed to pirate everything from DVD's to chainsaws while Western governments sit on their butts and do nothing about it.


----------



## Jtheo (Apr 5, 2012)

ozflea said:


> The reality is they here and even stihl cant make them go away injust wanna buy 1 not the company
> 
> Besides that what happened when America prostituded the rest of the world with there less than superior quality products
> Face it fellas once you were at the top of the tree but now sitting a row or two back might be your proper place
> ...



I just saw an article that some U S Marines were soon to be based in Australia.

I wonder why???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2strokenut (Apr 5, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## roostersgt (Apr 5, 2012)

Have to agree with another poster. The quality of steel used will not be the same, nor the fit and finish. Would not believe the tolerances to be good either. Remember the sheet rock incident a few years back?. How about the steel used in the Bay bridge? Inferior in every aspect except first glance. I'm sure they might work in the short term, but would not waste my time buying inferior stuff, especially if Ii had to put the saw together from parts.


----------



## lps8 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Just ask a question*



ozflea said:


> Is this a Dolmar or a Jonsered ...................... black and red gees this gets confusing



Says Shindiawa on the cover.

Just ask a question!!! Don't just start off with a challenge!!!!! Leave out the commentary if you don't want to start something.
[/U][/I]"Enough of the china bashing"_

Then do a little bashing.
_"Face it fellas once you were at the top of the tree but now sitting a row or two back might be your proper place"_ 

What is my proper place?

Ready to stop the bashing.
"really bashing is not what this thread is" 

Just my 2cents.

Larry_


----------



## ozflea (Apr 5, 2012)

Jtheo said:


> I just saw an article that some U S Marines were soon to be based in Australia.
> 
> I wonder why???:hmm3grin2orange:



Theres about 4 thousand of them not all marines due near Amberley if there not there already their proberly here to protect us against the chings .... oops that right they already own half of Australia all we will have left is a bloody deep hole where Australia used to be proberly with a sand bank for the US marines to guard 

opcorn: ................ HO HUM CAN WE GET BACK TO THE PURPOSE OF THIS THREAD.


----------



## abureels4me (Apr 5, 2012)

Here is my take only as a quality issue goes. It is not the country of origin or the factory either it is the original vendor that is responsible for good or poor quality. I worked for a factory that made parts for GM and identical parts that went to China. The parts China rejected we re-boxed and shipped to GM.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 6, 2012)

abureels4me said:


> Here is my take only as a quality issue goes. It is not the country of origin or the factory either it is the original vendor that is responsible for good or poor quality. I worked for a factory that made parts for GM and identical parts that went to China. The parts China rejected we re-boxed and shipped to GM.



Sounds about right heck my joint is half chinese now looking at the labells

I'd better start learning how to talk chinese now


----------



## roostersgt (Apr 6, 2012)

Not really Chinese bashing. Just trying to point out you generally get what you pay for. Good quality steel, alloys, machining and tooling does not come cheap. Nationality is not really a factor, however, a lot of cheaply made tool products are presently coming out of China.


----------



## Islero (Apr 6, 2012)

ozflea said:


> I'm not asking about silly ethics or dealers feelings i'm asking about the saws
> 
> McBob.



Are you serious that you actually believe that ethics are silly?


----------



## ozflea (Apr 6, 2012)

roostersgt said:


> Not really Chinese bashing. Just trying to point out you generally get what you pay for. Good quality steel, alloys, machining and tooling does not come cheap. Nationality is not really a factor, however, a lot of cheaply made tool products are presently coming out of China.



Well that sounds as if the light is starting to get to the end of a rather long tunnel .................. i dont think in all fairness we or yourself have treated them as manufactureres very fair either demanding lower and lower prices so that both countries could make more and more money for there share holders ................. really haven't we created a rod for our own backs.

Our own countrymen should be shot for what they have done to us all taking away our jobs and giving back stuff that they themselves help create a cheap and nasty throw away product and thats out of fashion before its released.

opcorn:


----------



## belgian (Apr 6, 2012)

deye223 said:


> funny haw nobody jumps down a yanks throat when one of them starts a thread about useing a cicom big bore kit or replacement p&c and there has been heaps of them ???



Well said. Some have a problem with an aftermarket crank made in china but no problem at all with the loads of aftermarket P/C kits installed on their saw...:msp_confused: 
I won't buy a chinese made saw (yet), but the day their quality will be on par with the western made ones, at reasonable prices, my attitude may change. We live in a global economy, better get used to that idea; so does Stihl who owns plants in China btw.

Bob, I have no experience with the cranks copied. The company I work for has subcontracted manufactering parts in China for years. Although the chinese have modern equipment, their material knowledge, heat treatment techniques, etc. are below average, still, and their ability to produce a good, consistent quality is not there yet. So you may get lucky and have a good crank, or end up with one that will fail after a few hours. Just try it.


----------



## porky616 (Apr 6, 2012)

i run a chinese bb kit on my 066 but with better quality rings, had no trouble at all with it, first one chewed out pretty quick but it in haled a lot of dust before it died, im on me second chinese pole saw paid 140 bucks for the first 26cc one done over a 1000 bucks work with it and sold it for 120 bucks, now have a 52cc one which cost me 250 bucks and has turned over 650 bucks and 2 slabs of beer with one tank of fuel, sure they may not last like a name brand but they dont cost like one either. i paid a fortune for a good saw that was a pos and it was meant to be the worlds best large saw, im happy to chance it with a cheaper item as more money in my pocket puts more food on my families table! my 2 cents worth


----------



## ozflea (Apr 6, 2012)

Well sounds as though i best trust them there chings and go get one as Andreas has enough money by now i plan on putting together a ching bottom end with a new ching crank with good main bearings proberly sourced from the local Australian bearing service it would be nice to have not only a new crankcase but a new crankshaft and rod assy with a geniune piston and cylinder assy the rest of the bits can be the chinese stuff as well i will proberly use their ignition system as well cowls and starter. That sound OK 

The saw wont be used that often just in short busts ................ besides everyone wants a goldmine for bloody old parts that proberly wont last anyway

Ebay makes fat people fatter 

Tight bummed McBob.


----------



## 2strokenut (Apr 6, 2012)

I think I may get one and if it dies no big loss I need some thing to practice porting on any way 
saves me stuffing up one of my stihls.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 6, 2012)

*Who made the computer you're using?*

Maybe unrelated...but..then again.......all of this thread was typed on keyboards made in China..... I don't think we would we all have computers if it wasn't for the made in China sticker. Were they reversed engineered? I'm not saying I agree with it all.....

How would one test steel for it's quality? There's the Charpy impact test - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Anyone have equipment for this? Look up Titanic Charpy testing.....

Bearing surface finish/hardness? Hardness Testing How about testing this?

Cylinder surface material? Poeton Home Page - Surface Engineering, Coatings and Surface Treatments

I haven't seen one of these saws in person.


----------



## Goofyexponent (Apr 6, 2012)

This is another post I made in another thread. I simply copied and pasted it here, I think it's appropriate to the topic in question.

"Ok, I know I am new here and I am going to stick my neck out on the block here.

Do I agree that the Chinese are blatantly copying the name branded saws and trying to pass them off as genuines. Hell no. I think that a Stihl saw should be the only thing wearing a stihl sticker, same for husky, poulan, etc.

Do I think somehting should be done about the copywrite for the logos, infringements by stealing patants? Yes.

BUT, do I also think that the chinese build a decent (not top quality, but decent) product? ......sometimes.

I have a Chinese knockoff dirtbike. Had it over a year now. I beat that thing through the trails, ofer tracks, through the woods. I followed name brand bikes, and done all the same things they did with my bike and had ZERO issues. It's not a direct copy of a Honda, but it's quite similar to a CRF230F. It's a Gio (Zongshen engine) X31.

Now, I think that the Chinese are learning, (much like Kia of Korea has) are sre starting to wise up on their products. But I TOTALLY disagree that selling a knock off as a true Husky is wrong!!!!

This is why I shyed away from the knock off saws. I bought a true Stihl 034 that was used for about the same price as a new knock off saw.

I think that once the Chinese make their own brands, based on their own designs that they MIGHT be able to make a solid name for themselves.

Now, with all that said...I am not trying to stand up for what they did here. It is wrong to copy that saw and sell it outright labeled as a major brand...it's stealing in my opinion, and in many of yours as well.

But, think back to the Honda bikes and cars....the Japanese were much the same in China's boots 30 years ago, and today...people won't hardly look at a bike unless it's Japanese (honda, kawi, yamaha, etc)

That's just my opinion and I wanted to share it. Again, please don't take what I say as offence to anyone here...I don't mean it like that."


----------



## NathanA (Apr 6, 2012)

What people will have to realize is Stihl no longer make the saw in question or sell any parts for them any more so it's either chinese replacements or half worn out second hand parts. I have used some of these chinese replacement parts particularly the cylinders that have been better finished than some of the late model genuine parts.


----------



## Jed1124 (Apr 6, 2012)

What I took um bridge to is the America prostituted the world crap. I don't care if the guy uses inferior Chinese parts. It's his money and his business. On the rare occasion that I go on a certain Aussie tree forum I would never use insulting language towards Australian people. I would not go there looking for advice and then say "well Australia is this or that" when I did not like the answer I got.


----------



## Ambull (Apr 6, 2012)

Obviously there is a gray area as to when an aftermarket part becomes an illegal knockoff. Aftermarket piston and cylinder kits are legal knockoffs, at least in this country. Even clutch covers, and other parts. Where they really cross the line is when they label a saw as a Stihl when it in fact is not a Stihl. If they had a saw that looked like an 090, but was a little different, and had a different brand name on it, it wouldn't be so objectionable.

I purchased some ATV's for my kids that were out of China. Some were better than others. In all of them, the motors were all really good. None of these ATVs were copies of something else, as they were all original designs. Except for one, they all suited there purpose at the time, and lasted long enough for the kids until they were outgrown.


----------



## bigcat (Apr 6, 2012)

Anyone ever run one of them side by side next to the real deal?
I would love a 365 for under 300.00,how much worse can they be from the homeowner throw-a-way units?


----------



## Overtrained (Apr 6, 2012)

porky616 said:


> i run a chinese bb kit on my 066 but with better quality rings, had no trouble at all with it, first one chewed out pretty quick but it in haled a lot of dust before it died, im on me second chinese pole saw paid 140 bucks for the first 26cc one done over a 1000 bucks work with it and sold it for 120 bucks, now have a 52cc one which cost me 250 bucks and has turned over 650 bucks and 2 slabs of beer with one tank of fuel, sure they may not last like a name brand but they dont cost like one either. i paid a fortune for a good saw that was a pos and it was meant to be the worlds best large saw, im happy to chance it with a cheaper item as more money in my pocket puts more food on my families table! my 2 cents worth




I would say this is pretty accurate how the majority of people in the good ol US of A feel on just about anything you can buy, not necessarily just chainsaws. You can argue this on any topic. The pros and the everyday users are generally going to go for the "best" made products most likely made in america, everyone else is going to get what they need to just get by. This isn't the same world we lived in 20-30 years ago. Gas is going to hit $5 a gallon, who can afford to drop hundreds on a stihl for occasionally limbing trees or some yard work.(not saying its not worth the money). Home owners and budget minded enthusiasts are going to get the foreign made counterpart for a lot less money, get the job done with it and still be able to pay for the roof over his or her family's head. Like i said, This goes for anything out there, not just chainsaws. We have created our own monster, everyone wants to get paid a lot of money to live in a country that costs a lot of money. In house product prices are going to rise to support this habit.


----------



## Jtheo (Apr 6, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well that sounds as if the light is starting to get to the end of a rather long tunnel .................. i dont think in all fairness we or yourself have treated them as manufactureres very fair either demanding lower and lower prices so that both countries could make more and more money for there share holders ................. really haven't we created a rod for our own backs.
> 
> Our own countrymen should be shot for what they have done to us all taking away our jobs and giving back stuff that they themselves help create a cheap and nasty throw away product and thats out of fashion before its released.
> 
> opcorn:



Yep.


----------



## ozzie1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*chinese saws or for that matter anything they produce.*



KodiakII said:


> Legitimate companies all over the world are being victimized by these people. Husky, Stihl, Yamaha, and others spend millions on research and development of a product only to have these chumps come in and "reverse engineer" their product and market it without having to incur even close to what they spent. It should in my opinion be illegal to import and sell this trash! I've spent a good chunk of change on my two Husky saws without ever considering the alternative!



One only has to understand. That in a communist society, there is NO incentive to do anything well. Therefore you will always get substandard products from them.


----------



## NuggyBuggy (Apr 6, 2012)

ozzie1 said:


> One only has to understand. That in a communist society, there is NO incentive to do anything well. Therefore you will always get substandard products from them.


I'd wager that the work ethic of the average worker in a Chinese factory considerably exceeds that of an average North American factory worker. It is not reasonable to blame the Chinese for making things at the prices North Americans want to pay.


----------



## teascouts (Apr 6, 2012)

:deadhorse:


----------



## Chris-PA (Apr 6, 2012)

Ahh, I find the attitudes to be both sad and funny. Stihl is a corporation, and a German one at that. I have no affiliation with Stihl (or Husky or any of them), so what do I care about them? Let them defend their patents and trademarks. Why do people identify with a corporation? You pay them for their product, that's enough - why the need to be a fanboy too? To top that off, it's the corporations that have been shipping the manufacturing out to China to make a bigger buck (temporarily) for their managers - why cry for them now?

Nor am I German, so German parts are as foreign as Chinese parts. As for Chinese quality, well if you ask them to give you something for nothing, what the heck do you expect? That doesn't mean they can't make good stuff, they're just not likely to for next to nothing. You drive around every day with lots of Chinese parts in you car or truck. Without Chinese electronic parts there will be NO electronic anything made. Period. 

The number of Chinese made parts and components in everything you buy is staggering, and as someone who's been designing and manufacturing products for some 25years (in the US), I can assure you that the US manufacturing capability is seriously degraded. The vendors who come in our facility are amazed anyone still does this in the US. The Chinese graduate an incredible number of engineers, while we're producing bankers and managers and marketers. What a joke. They've got a lot of really smart, really capable folks and it's only whistling past the graveyard thinking that the US or the West has some kind of advantage over them due to better management or marketing. You will be seeing the results of that much more clearly in the decade ahead.


----------



## KodiakII (Apr 6, 2012)

NuggyBuggy said:


> I'd wager that the work ethic of the average worker in a Chinese factory considerably exceeds that of an average North American factory worker. It is not reasonable to blame the Chinese for making things at the prices North Americans want to pay.



You would improve your work ethic too if you had guards/army at your work place with loaded Ak47's (copies no doubt)!


----------



## Karl Robbers (Apr 6, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Ahh, I find the attitudes to be both sad and funny. Stihl is a corporation, and a German one at that. I have no affiliation with Stihl (or Husky or any of them), so what do I care about them? Let them defend their patents and trademarks. Why do people identify with a corporation? You pay them for their product, that's enough - why the need to be a fanboy too? To top that off, it's the corporations that have been shipping the manufacturing out to China to make a bigger buck (temporarily) for their managers - why cry for them now?
> 
> Nor am I German, so German parts are as foreign as Chinese parts. As for Chinese quality, well if you ask them to give you something for nothing, what the heck do you expect? That doesn't mean they can't make good stuff, they're just not likely to for next to nothing. You drive around every day with lots of Chinese parts in you car or truck. Without Chinese electronic parts there will be NO electronic anything made. Period.
> 
> The number of Chinese made parts and components in everything you buy is staggering, and as someone who's been designing and manufacturing products for some 25years (in the US), I can assure you that the US manufacturing capability is seriously degraded. The vendors who come in our facility are amazed anyone still does this in the US. The Chinese graduate an incredible number of engineers, while we're producing bankers and managers and marketers. What a joke. They've got a lot of really smart, really capable folks and it's only whistling past the graveyard thinking that the US or the West has some kind of advantage over them due to better management or marketing. You will be seeing the results of that much more clearly in the decade ahead.


Very well put. I have no particular love of cheap chinese imports, many of which are substandard. However I would make the observation that China is the world's oldest civilisation and no matter what their current system of government, you do not survive to be the world's oldest civilisation without learning a trick or two along the way.
Like America, Australia's manufacturing industry has become a sad shell of its former self. Behold the Asian revolution.
As to the original question.
I would imagine that the basic components of the saw would most likely be ok, other than the finish of some components, (a common characteristic of chinese products).
To make an observation, neither the 070 or 090's are cutting edge technology and the demands on their components would be far less than more modern and highly stressed saws. 
I honestly don't see the attraction of one of these saws built from new components, the original saws really only appeal as historic relics, to me anyway.


----------



## Ambull (Apr 6, 2012)

Karl Robbers said:


> I honestly don't see the attraction of one of these saws built from new components, the original saws really only appeal as historic relics, to me anyway.



Amen brother.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey bob,,, wouldn't it of been a lot easier to just go buy the bloody thing if you want to. I agree with JED1124, its your money so end of story. No need to go on and on with this thread with members getting stired up. 
There are hundreds of old 90's and 70's kicking around in australia, you simply need to look.

BTW,,, the bottom end i have spare is stuck so the previouse owner has let the weather onto it. It is almost complete in the bottom end but not realy much use as is.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Jed1124 said:


> What I took um bridge to is the America prostituted the world crap. I don't care if the guy uses inferior Chinese parts. It's his money and his business. On the rare occasion that I go on a certain Aussie tree forum I would never use insulting language towards Australian people. I would not go there looking for advice and then say "well Australia is this or that" when I did not like the answer I got.



I'm not surprised by your post and the "likes" that followed. Some don't wake up till the shoe is on the other foot! :msp_wink:

Damn Couger tastes good with real Coke!


----------



## teascouts (Apr 6, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> I'm not surprised by your post and the "likes" that followed. Some don't wake up till the shoe is on the other foot! :msp_wink:
> 
> Damn Couger tastes good with real Coke!



...about that rep...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 6, 2012)

teascouts said:


> ...about that rep...:hmm3grin2orange:



Bugger....I'm draggin the chain.......better get my act together! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ozflea (Apr 6, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> Hey bob,,, wouldn't it of been a lot easier to just go buy the bloody thing if you want to. I agree with JED1124, its your money so end of story. No need to go on and on with this thread with members getting stired up.
> There are hundreds of old 90's and 70's kicking around in australia, you simply need to look.
> 
> BTW,,, the bottom end i have spare is stuck so the previouse owner has let the weather onto it. It is almost complete in the bottom end but not realy much use as is.




Isnt this what forums are for discussion, origionally i asked for no product bashing lasted a few seconds i wanted an answer of how the product stood the test from real people 

not some just picking on ching saws for the sake of it, a lot of that go's on here i'm sure and yes i will more than likely buy the bloody thing because its a new item or items 

I still may need a few old bits to complete the saw but given a little time it will get itself together 

McBob.


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Apr 6, 2012)

china made gear is cheap right. The way i see it, if you look after it you'll get the job done with it !? and you can save your money to buy your shelf queens, or pay your bills, or for most of us put food on the table ...its win win
We all love our Aussie, German, Swiss made gear and we all know its better quality and also a lot more expensive, Too expensive at times.
As we all like to keep our money in our own back yard, and keep jobs for locals, and support our country/community and we mostly do, but in reality china is the cheap box store on the corner, and we all shop there when we need to save a buck.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 6, 2012)

ozflea said:


> HO HUM CAN WE GET BACK TO THE PURPOSE OF THIS THREAD.



You took your own thread off topic, mate, so don't go getting all pissy when others reply to your thoughts. And I'm with the others who suggest you shut up, buy to damn ChiCom stuff and tell us how it works. :monkey:

As for all that world domination bull####, I'll let you geniuses solve that problem. It's 7 p.m. on a Friday, and I've spent the last four days solid working on a renovation project. Time for some BEER!


----------



## ozflea (Apr 6, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> You took your own thread off topic, mate, so don't go getting all pissy when others reply to your thoughts. And I'm with the others who suggest you shut up, buy to damn ChiCom stuff and tell us how it works. :monkey:
> 
> As for all that world domination bull####, I'll let you geniuses solve that problem. It's 7 p.m. on a Friday, and I've spent the last four days solid working on a renovation project. Time for some BEER!



Well yes sir


----------



## Applehead (Apr 6, 2012)

*Would you support the local burglar fraud and thief ?*

Thats what your doing when you rationalize buying a cheap ass knockoff . Just to save a bit of $. The scum that steal and produce these are the same kind of folks that would loot your house and rape your wife.
Don't overlook the fact that you are also supporting slave labor of children.... hope yall really enjoy your high quality china saw you got such a bargain on. 

AND , somewhat sideways related ;... I have reservations now about buying a legit husky after dealing with this knockoff crap , is it fair ? No . But it is how it is.

If you have an ounce virtue you wouldn't even pose the thought.
F*** these dirty thievin no skill havin , R & D ripoff chicoms.. right in their collective bloody commie asses. 
The complcit domestic pricks that look the other way and allow the imports can get some too.


----------



## Ffbsy (Apr 6, 2012)

I had a friend put one of that brand aftermarket recoils on their 660 and had to egg out all the holes and grind on the back side of it to make it work would never use one of those products


----------



## ozflea (Apr 6, 2012)

Applehead said:


> Thats what your doing when you rationalize buying a cheap ass knockoff . Just to save a bit of $. The scum that steal and produce these are the same kind of folks that would loot your house and rape your wife.
> Don't overlook the fact that you are also supporting slave labor of children.... hope yall really enjoy your high quality china saw you got such a bargain on.
> 
> AND , somewhat sideways related ;... I have reservations now about buying a legit husky after dealing with this knockoff crap , is it fair ? No . But it is how it is.
> ...



Nice to hear your thoughts and well spoken a reflection of a by gone era .............sorry opcorn:


----------



## homelitejim (Apr 6, 2012)

You can still get a Stihl 070 in certain countries but it is the ms720 now. As to chinese products I ran across a bunch of military rifle sight knock offs but got them for free to test and none lasted longer than a few rounds, I'm not sure on their chainsaws but if someone were nice enough to donate one for me to test I would be more than happy to run it though its paces and see just how well it is built. As to America taking a back seat in manufacturing it is only because we imported your socialism and let it ruin a good thing and now most Americans are to dumb to notice what is happening. I must also say that there a few American saws that were made in the 70's that are still the best saws made. BTW it has been a while since Australia has manufactured a decent saw, and don't make me mention a certain movie staring Paul Hogan.

Why are we fighting on who's country is better than who's, we are all going to be speaking chinese before to long anyway.


----------



## porky616 (Apr 7, 2012)

homelitejim said:


> You can still get a Stihl 070 in certain countries but it is the ms720 now. As to chinese products I ran across a bunch of military rifle sight knock offs but got them for free to test and none lasted longer than a few rounds, I'm not sure on their chainsaws but if someone were nice enough to donate one for me to test I would be more than happy to run it though its paces and see just how well it is built. As to America taking a back seat in manufacturing it is only because we imported your socialism and let it ruin a good thing and now most Americans are to dumb to notice what is happening. I must also say that there a few American saws that were made in the 70's that are still the best saws made. BTW it has been a while since Australia has manufactured a decent saw, and don't make me mention a certain movie staring Paul Hogan.
> 
> Why are we fighting on who's country is better than who's, we are all going to be speaking chinese before to long anyway.




make a chainsaw! hell we dont even make shoes or bloody clothes here anymore how are we gonna make a chainsaw and even if we did it would cost about 3 grand for a 50cc saw after the unions drive the wages up to 85 bucks an hour plus penalties, 8 weeks holiday plus 12 weeks maternity leave, 2 rdo's a month, plus wet days off even though you work inside! which means we could possibly produce 175 saws per year:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## homelitejim (Apr 7, 2012)

porky616 said:


> make a chainsaw! hell we dont even make shoes or bloody clothes here anymore how are we gonna make a chainsaw and even if we did it would cost about 3 grand for a 50cc saw after the unions drive the wages up to 85 bucks an hour plus penalties, 8 weeks holiday plus 12 weeks maternity leave, 2 rdo's a month, plus wet days off even though you work inside! which means we could possibly produce 175 saws per year:hmm3grin2orange:



Us yanks are right behind you.


----------



## Alex D (Apr 7, 2012)

You can still buy an 090AV in most south american and african countries plus probably others as well that dont have epa or safety eg chainbrake. But what im curious about is why not use original 090 parts for this saw seeing as you can still get them from dealers in australia. 

http://www.#########.info/f40/restoring-stihl-090-a-19820.html 
Post #26
"called into the stihl dealer and good news you can still get all the parts for 090AV's, i have about $500 worth coming ..thay also gave me a copy of a parts manual,it covers 090, 090AV and 090G...anyways here are a few pics dummy assembled" 

That is off course unless something has changed over the last year since this post was made in april of 2011.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 7, 2012)

Well you wouldn't be getting much off Stihl for $500-00 i can tell you ....................... i was a Stihl dealer in the 80's and they can keep em 

Chinga ding ding will do me 

Chinga a ding Bob.


----------



## Terry Syd (Apr 7, 2012)

Here's a common educational problem for both Oz and the U.S. that affects our manufacturing skills.

"At Weber Display & Packaging Inc., process manager Chris O'Hearn tells applicants that he'll teach them how to operate machines that fold, score, and label the boxes his Philadelphia company processes. But they have to be able to pass - using pencil and paper - a 26-question math and reading quiz, with questions like this one: "Multiply 3.6 times 9.6."

O'Hearn estimated that 10 percent don't even try. An additional 30 percent can't pass the quiz, even with unlimited time. "I don't think there's anything difficult about it," he said. "But if they can't do this, we know they won't be successful on the job."

Read more here: http://www.sanluisobispo.com/2012/0...urers-struggle-to-preserve.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 7, 2012)

homelitejim said:


> You can still get a Stihl 070 in certain countries but it is the ms720 now. As to chinese products I ran across a bunch of military rifle sight knock offs but got them for free to test and none lasted longer than a few rounds, I'm not sure on their chainsaws but if someone were nice enough to donate one for me to test I would be more than happy to run it though its paces and see just how well it is built. As to America taking a back seat in manufacturing it is only because we imported your socialism and let it ruin a good thing and now most Americans are to dumb to notice what is happening. I must also say that there a few American saws that were made in the 70's that are still the best saws made. BTW it has been a while since Australia has manufactured a decent saw, and don't make me mention a certain movie staring Paul Hogan.
> 
> Why are we fighting on who's country is better than who's, we are all going to be speaking chinese before to long anyway.



Would you like us to real off a few US beaut movies? How many days have you got spare? :hmm3grin2orange:

And yes I'm fed up with this you and us crap. The balance is the same regardless of the turf you stand on.


----------



## husq2100 (Apr 7, 2012)

So Bob, is this crank going to be for that nice 090 race cylinder and carb you have bought? I hope not....and after all the Stihl bashing you have done, why the hell are you doing it....after all, Mac first, last and every time right?


----------



## husq2100 (Apr 7, 2012)

I will add this, Yes the average work ethic is high for many asians. But there moral business ethic low, only because it is their culture. This may sound racist. But I have worked with many different races in construction and the trend is there. I also have friends that have gone to china to have products made, once prototypes were finished and all specs agreed apon it was go ahead time. They had trouble with the consistancy of delviered product due to small things being changed, materials subsituted simply because it was easier for the manufacture, at no time was the client contacted on the change. The bear minimum is good enough and there quality of life is much lower. Yes they want better but will do what ever to make some $$$ to feed their family. If the big companies are setting up factories there and controling quality that is understandable, but they will also stand behind it, IE Stihl buying Zama. But stuff straight out of china is just landfill. I will be used high quality over new cheap crap EVERY time. IF im lucky enough to afford new high quality then that just leaves me with a bigger smile.


----------



## Aussie Dave (Apr 7, 2012)

porky616 said:


> make a chainsaw! hell we dont even make shoes or bloody clothes here anymore how are we gonna make a chainsaw and even if we did it would cost about 3 grand for a 50cc saw after the unions drive the wages up to 85 bucks an hour plus penalties, 8 weeks holiday plus 12 weeks maternity leave, 2 rdo's a month, plus wet days off even though you work inside! which means we could possibly produce 175 saws per year:hmm3grin2orange:



Make that 3,500.00 you forgot the carbon tax


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 7, 2012)

ozflea said:


> I'm not asking about silly ethics or dealers feelings i'm asking about the saws
> 
> McBob.



I'm not a dealer (or involved in the business in any way), but I still can't accept that!


----------



## tigersaw (Apr 7, 2012)

I've never bought a durable good made in China that was worth a damn. I wouldn't even consider buying a chainsaw made there. If I didn't want to pay new price I would just buy a good used one of known good quality. Stihl, Husky, Echo, Dolmar whatever. I don't know if the Chicoms can't make anything right, or they won't. I just know they DON'T.
If you want to buy one just go buy and find out for yourself.


----------



## deye223 (Apr 7, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Would you like us to real off a few US beaut movies? How many days have you got spare? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> And yes I'm fed up with this you and us crap. The balance is the same regardless of the turf you stand on.



hmmmmmmmm the pot calling the kettle black


----------



## BrocLuno (Apr 7, 2012)

*So where are they??*

I have not seen a Chinese chainsaw. I have and Italian big bore kit on a Husky, but that's because I can't get a new P&C from husky 

Where are the links to these saws we are discussing?

I have some Chinese made items in the shop including a large all-position vise that I can't get from a USA MFG. I have Swedish saws, and USA saws, and Japanese saws (Echo) and they all work. 

Why couldn't the Chinese make a decent saw? They have trees and timbers to cut too?

I guess the question is are we getting their commercial products, or something for importers to market??


----------



## Applehead (Apr 7, 2012)

BrocLuno said:


> I have not seen a Chinese chainsaw. I have and Italian big bore kit on a Husky, but that's because I can't get a new P&C from husky
> 
> Where are the links to these saws we are discussing?
> 
> ...



Here ya go....
Chinese ripoff junk.

Chainsaw Directory of Chainsaw Products from China Wholesalers, Manufacturers, Suppliers and Exporters


----------



## homelitejim (Apr 7, 2012)

Now how would you feel if the Chinese started producing a knock off version of the 2100DC Husqvarna? I think we could all agree that this could be the last straw. As Ronald Regan would say "The bombing starts in 10 minutes".:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 7, 2012)

tigersaw said:


> I've never bought a durable good made in China that was worth a damn. I wouldn't even consider buying a chainsaw made there. If I didn't want to pay new price I would just buy a good used one of known good quality. Stihl, Husky, Echo, Dolmar whatever. I don't know if the Chicoms can't make anything right, or they won't. I just know they DON'T.
> If you want to buy one just go buy and find out for yourself.






No offense here pardner but you don't have a CLUE about what you have bought that may have come straight from China!

Corporations were the first to see that offshore manufacturing was the easiest way to increase the profit margin. Due to MANY factors they went to these other countries to have parts or entire products manufactured and sold them as original.
Who can blame the companies that our corporations contracted with if they continued to manufacture those products after the original contract expired?


WE taught the offshore manufacturers how to steal our designs!
WE elected politicians who passed laws that made it impossible to stay in business.
WE demanded greater return for the stocks we bought!
WE demanded wages and benefits that were unreasonable when compared to other countries.
WE had to have more "stuff" at less cost!

So don't go blaming and pointing fingers.
If you want to see who caused this problem, look in the mirror.


Mike


----------



## BrocLuno (Apr 7, 2012)

*Well ...*

I see a lot of older outdated designs. I see a lot of Stihl knock-offs and some Husky stuff. I see prices from $450'ish to $20' ish and I guess you get what you pay for, even in this market. 105cc for less than a $1K is interesting if you have a few jobs to do as a farmer or rancher, but I likely wouldn't be betting my firm on one ...


----------



## bplust (Apr 7, 2012)

I honestly have no clue; have Chinese parts for "pro" saws been out long enough to do a long-term test?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 7, 2012)

You guys want to know what that china crank is made of? Want to see how it compares to a Sthil crank? 

Send me one of each. I get along pretty good with the QC guys at the job I'm on and I can have them PMI (positive metal identification) bothof them. 

You will then see what there both made of. 

As for the whole China thing, I think I'll stay out of that as I have my own opinions of it, but lets just say I wont even own a car that is owned by a off shore company....


----------



## porky616 (Apr 7, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> You guys want to know what that china crank is made of? Want to see how it compares to a Sthil crank?
> 
> Send me one of each. I get along pretty good with the QC guys at the job I'm on and I can have them PMI (positive metal identification) bothof them.
> 
> ...



i wouldnt mind knowing that my self, im a stihl man and would love to see whats under their skirt, see if their gear really is that good.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 7, 2012)

homelitejim said:


> Now how would you feel if the Chinese started producing a knock off version of the 2100DC Husqvarna? I think we could all agree that this could be the last straw. As Ronald Regan would say "The bombing starts in 10 minutes".:hmm3grin2orange:



That sounds about right if ya cant beat em destroy em ................ just make sure you've got plenty of bombs as you blokes couldn't hit the side of a barn with a shotgun.

McBob


----------



## ozflea (Apr 7, 2012)

porky616 said:


> i wouldnt mind knowing that my self, im a stihl man and would love to see whats under their skirt, see if their gear really is that good.



Well Stihl is an international company with plants worldwide you might be surprised .........................


----------



## ozflea (Apr 7, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> So Bob, is this crank going to be for that nice 090 race cylinder and carb you have bought? I hope not....and after all the Stihl bashing you have done, why the hell are you doing it....after all, Mac first, last and every time right?



But but i'm lonely and need sumthing to fill my idle time ....... yep looking for a bottom end ................. i might have ta build me a Mac Stihl you know just so i don't feel left out 
A 090 in black and yella give it that loving feeling .............. gee Husq2100 your right on to me .............. neil chatted me up yesterday too.

Oh the feeling of being loved 

McBob.


----------



## bootboy (Apr 7, 2012)

sweet, its orange and white! must be quality!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-GAS-PORT...&otn=5&po=LCA&ps=63&clkid=7563289261063184985


----------



## tigersaw (Apr 7, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> No offense here pardner but you don't have a CLUE about what you have bought that may have come straight from China!
> 
> Corporations were the first to see that offshore manufacturing was the easiest way to increase the profit margin. Due to MANY factors they went to these other countries to have parts or entire products manufactured and sold them as original.
> Who can blame the companies that our corporations contracted with if they continued to manufacture those products after the original contract expired?
> ...



No offense taken. I stick with my comment though. Every item (that was supposedly a durable good) which was labelled "made in China" has been a disappointment. I'm talking hand tools, like wrenches, screwdrivers pliers etc. Hell they can't even make a hammer right. I bought a pressure washer with a chinese gas motor on, its still pretty new and so far runs ok, but sure doesn't look to be made very well. I've bought chinese bearings, and roller chain too. It flat out is not worth the powder it would take to blow it to hell. Yes higher quality costs a hell of a lot more. That's because its worth more.
You'll get no disagreement from me on the factors you listed of why so much of our manufacturing has moved to China. That doesn't mean I'm willing to buy it. I'd just rather buy top quality and use it for several years than buy a cheap item and replace it several times. If its an item that I won't use very often I'd prefer to buy something used.
You can pay for it and not get it, but it's hard to get it and not pay for it.
The OP asked for only those who had experience with particular model in question to post. But I just couldn't resist putting my two cents in.

Have a good one


----------



## PB (Apr 7, 2012)

ozflea said:


> That sounds about right if ya cant beat em destroy em ................ just make sure you've got plenty of bombs as you blokes couldn't hit the side of a barn with a shotgun.
> 
> McBob



The last time I checked, with some of our bombs, close enough is good enough. 


PS. I think making gun analogies with Americans is kind of ironic. If you Aussies want to hit a barn you will have to bring the sling shot, or did they make you join a slingshot club to own one?


----------



## Applehead (Apr 7, 2012)

PB said:


> The last time I checked, with some of our bombs, close enough is good enough.
> 
> 
> PS. *I think making gun analogies with Americans is kind of ironic*. If you Aussies want to hit a barn you will have to bring the sling shot, or did they make you join a slingshot club to own one?



Beat me to it , I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## JimM (Apr 7, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> No offense here pardner but you don't have a CLUE about what you have bought that may have come straight from China!
> 
> Corporations were the first to see that offshore manufacturing was the easiest way to increase the profit margin. Due to MANY factors they went to these other countries to have parts or entire products manufactured and sold them as original.
> Who can blame the companies that our corporations contracted with if they continued to manufacture those products after the original contract expired?
> ...



I think you are correct. I don't think they make crappy products for their own use, just for the rest of the world that wants something for little cost.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 7, 2012)

Well rest easy fellas the first step to enhancing china's weath has been taken i bought a crankcase off them and a greek crankshaft now we're talking a good mixture 
The greeks will enjoy their new found wealth the debt recovery is on its way i also bought a few more cheapo chinese bits to ease the burden as well 

A week or so and i'll be able to start slapping on some colour to the planned McStihl i have the paint in stock and i'll be able to label it "Mac Super Pro 090" 

Oh happy days are here again ................... McBob 

Now fellas you can reholster ya firearms ............................ duck shootin season is over







Dont forget the crank is Greek 





















I have to file chainsaw off the cover before painting cant have the fellas thinking its chinese now can we.
















]


----------



## ozflea (Apr 7, 2012)

McBob.


----------



## Terry Syd (Apr 8, 2012)

"PS. I think making gun analogies with Americans is kind of ironic. If you Aussies want to hit a barn you will have to bring the sling shot, or did they make you join a slingshot club to own one?"

You hit that one on the head. For all the legends of ANZAC warriors, I couldn't believe how fast the Aussies rolled over for that crap. Here's a hint for the clueless, any Government that will kill its own citizens to disarm them is not a Government you surrender your arms to.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 8, 2012)

PB said:


> If you Aussies want to hit a barn you will have to bring the sling shot, or did they make you join a slingshot club to own one?



Lol, at least we aren't having a school massacre every 5 minutes!


----------



## BrocLuno (Apr 8, 2012)

*Well I been looking ...*

and things do not seem quite as cut and dried as some here would like. I see two basic grades of saws - commercial and garden. Of those commercial units marked Stihl, as I look at packaging I see export markings to South America, Africa, etc. I also see export certificates and such. I suspect that these are actually older Stihl designs made under license and exported to markets that can't afford current Euro and USA regulated safety designs. In other words, Stihls own marketing of older designs trying to build market share in places w/o safety regs.

I see lots of vendors, but only three or four MFGs. Looks like maybe the MFGs are semi-legit? This looks a lot more complex than just rip-off stuff.


----------



## 2strokenut (Apr 8, 2012)

good bit of info I think more digging may be needed, but if they are built out of lower grade steels and alloys
as you are all saying there would be no hope in hell id drop there stuff in my stihl.


----------



## Aussie Dave (Apr 8, 2012)

Terry Syd said:


> "PS. I think making gun analogies with Americans is kind of ironic. If you Aussies want to hit a barn you will have to bring the sling shot, or did they make you join a slingshot club to own one?"
> 
> You hit that one on the head. For all the legends of ANZAC warriors, I couldn't believe how fast the Aussies rolled over for that crap. Here's a hint for the clueless, any Government that will kill its own citizens to disarm them is not a Government you surrender your arms to.



Not all of us rolled over Terry :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Terry Syd said:


> "PS. I think making gun analogies with Americans is kind of ironic. If you Aussies want to hit a barn you will have to bring the sling shot, or did they make you join a slingshot club to own one?"
> 
> You hit that one on the head. For all the legends of ANZAC warriors, I couldn't believe how fast the Aussies rolled over for that crap. Here's a hint for the clueless, any Government that will kill its own citizens to disarm them is not a Government you surrender your arms to.



Ah, tut tut Terry, naughty naughty calling "clueless" on an assumption. BTW where's your rootes?


----------



## husq2100 (Apr 8, 2012)

Terry on what do you base the fact that Martin Bryant was a patsy....while it may be your educated opinion, it is not fact. I take offense to you calling all us Aussies clueless and ontop of that rolling over to our government. One could argue many more of these types of things in the USA.... 

all in all this thread is exactly what Bob wanted it to be, a #### fight. He more than anyone has been playing both sides off against each other. Maybe he should spend more time on his saws and using them than stirring the pot.


----------



## Terry Syd (Apr 8, 2012)

Serg, I was a barrister for 20 years. I interviewed survivors of the Port Arthur Massacre, I've spent two days reading the available witness statements (the government will not release the balance), I've listened to audio tapes from the siege on Seascape, I've looked at forensic evidence, I've viewed a video that was never suppose to be seen by a member of the public. Send me a PM with your email address and I'll send you 4 short articles on the massacre and another article on what was going on in Canberra.

I was at the coal face of this gun control push. I knew Ted Drane, Bill Shelton, Roy Smith, etc. In fact, Roy and I made the rounds in late '96 with me doing a video presentation of what was really going on. However, I found the leaders in the shooting fraternity weak as pizz. The Government gave them the "your either with us or against us" - and they choose 'with'. The benefits were better, the alternative took some nuts.

As Aussie Dave indicated, not all Aussies rolled over. He and I know a few of them. The majority of Aussies drank the cool-aid and rolled over with their butts in the air. They wimped out, deal with it - and don't do it again.


----------



## Goofyexponent (Apr 8, 2012)

Overtrained said:


> I would say this is pretty accurate how the majority of people in the good ol US of A feel on just about anything you can buy, not necessarily just chainsaws. You can argue this on any topic. The pros and the everyday users are generally going to go for the "best" made products most likely made in america, everyone else is going to get what they need to just get by. This isn't the same world we lived in 20-30 years ago. Gas is going to hit $5 a gallon, who can afford to drop hundreds on a stihl for occasionally limbing trees or some yard work.(not saying its not worth the money). Home owners and budget minded enthusiasts are going to get the foreign made counterpart for a lot less money, get the job done with it and still be able to pay for the roof over his or her family's head. Like i said, This goes for anything out there, not just chainsaws. We have created our own monster, everyone wants to get paid a lot of money to live in a country that costs a lot of money. In house product prices are going to rise to support this habit.



I really don't know what fuel costs where you are at, but it's $5.46 a US gallon here..($1.445 per liter x 3.78 liters)

I just wanted to make that clear, the price of fuel is OUTRAGEOUS wherever you are, and it plays a HUGE factor in people's day to day lives.

I turned MANY jobs that were paying a mere $11- $14 an hour due to the rising fuel costs. I just took a job driving a truck (although I swore I wouldn't ever again) due to the fact of me bringing the rig home every night.

Point in case, when the cost of living is this high, people will try and save $$ EVERY way they can. Me as well, but I bought a used saw instead of a new china saw.

However, I do believe that some of their saws might be worth a look (not all) and if things go good this year, I MIGHT do a LOT of reaearch and see what ones is the best bang for my $$ and try it.



AUSSIE1 said:


> Would you like us to real off a few US beaut movies? How many days have you got spare? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> And yes I'm fed up with this you and us crap. The balance is the same regardless of the turf you stand on.



Now, about this ford factory in china, and the copies being made.

If I can find it, China has made an EXACT copy of the 2012 Ford F150, relabelled it, used a different engine and is selling it as their own.

I bet ford won't like that! Let me go look over on Oilburners.net and see if I can link you guys to the thread.


----------



## husq2100 (Apr 8, 2012)

Terry Syd said:


> Serg, I was a barrister for 20 years. I interviewed survivors of the Port Arthur Massacre, I've spent two days reading the available witness statements (the government will not release the balance), I've listened to audio tapes from the siege on Seascape, I've looked at forensic evidence, I've viewed a video that was never suppose to be seen by a member of the public. Send me a PM with your email address and I'll send you 4 short articles on the massacre and another article on what was going on in Canberra.
> 
> I was at the coal face of this gun control push. I knew Ted Drane, Bill Shelton, Roy Smith, etc. In fact, Roy and I made the rounds in late '96 with me doing a video presentation of what was really going on. However, I found the leaders in the shooting fraternity weak as pizz. The Government gave them the "your either with us or against us" - and they choose 'with'. The benefits were better, the alternative took some nuts.
> 
> As Aussie Dave indicated, not all Aussies rolled over. He and I know a few of them. The majority of Aussies drank the cool-aid and rolled over with their butts in the air. They wimped out, deal with it - and don't do it again.



well even though I was only 20 at the time and didnt hear any of the reasons you mentioned or seem to remember being given an option, I chose to get Licensed and keep my firearms. 

can you tell me what the government had to gain by faking this and making some people hand in some guns?


----------



## Goofyexponent (Apr 8, 2012)

BrocLuno said:


> and things do not seem quite as cut and dried as some here would like. I see two basic grades of saws - commercial and garden. Of those commercial units marked Stihl, as I look at packaging I see export markings to South America, Africa, etc. I also see export certificates and such. I suspect that these are actually older Stihl designs made under license and exported to markets that can't afford current Euro and USA regulated safety designs. In other words, Stihls own marketing of older designs trying to build market share in places w/o safety regs.
> 
> I see lots of vendors, but only three or four MFGs. Looks like maybe the MFGs are semi-legit? This looks a lot more complex than just rip-off stuff.



This is what I found when I started looking into the Dirt bikes as well. I still have my Gio 250, and it still runs like a top.

View attachment 232683

View attachment 232684

View attachment 232685

View attachment 232686

View attachment 232687


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Terry Syd said:


> Serg, I was a barrister for 20 years. I interviewed survivors of the Port Arthur Massacre, I've spent two days reading the available witness statements (the government will not release the balance), I've listened to audio tapes from the siege on Seascape, I've looked at forensic evidence, I've viewed a video that was never suppose to be seen by a member of the public. Send me a PM with your email address and I'll send you 4 short articles on the massacre and another article on what was going on in Canberra.
> 
> I was at the coal face of this gun control push. I knew Ted Drane, Bill Shelton, Roy Smith, etc. In fact, Roy and I made the rounds in late '96 with me doing a video presentation of what was really going on. However, I found the leaders in the shooting fraternity weak as pizz. The Government gave them the "your either with us or against us" - and they choose 'with'. The benefits were better, the alternative took some nuts.
> 
> As Aussie Dave indicated, not all Aussies rolled over. He and I know a few of them. The majority of Aussies drank the cool-aid and rolled over with their butts in the air. They wimped out, deal with it - and don't do it again.



Terry where does a barrister draw the line between assumption and fact? But then the barrister can assume all he likes. He just has to convince the Magistrate/jury based on all the convincing assumptions he cares to submit?


----------



## Terry Syd (Apr 8, 2012)

Serg, the articles are on their way to your inbox. I note your last name, you wouldn't be related to a fellow that advised Pauline would you? If so, I got a heap of information on that counter-intelligence/counter gang operation.

Al, what's with you tonight? You been drinking the cheap stuff again? My 'roots'?? Mate, I tell it like it is, no favourites. I was on the coal face, I ran court cases, I made speechs and videos to try and get through to the dumbed down masses what was going on. I put my azz on the line for Aussies. I had spooks all over me, even had one undercover Detective briefing me on civil matters for 18 months. 

And Mate, the last thing a lawyer should do is run a case on assumptions. You keep building the case fact after fact until the evidence is overwhelming.


----------



## porky616 (Apr 8, 2012)

FFS! who rattled bloody terrys cage! scuse me while i find some metho and some wacky weed so i can see his side of these bloody stories! cant we just have a peacefull slanging match without that crap


----------



## bigcat (Apr 8, 2012)

Man did the wheels come of a chainsaw thread


----------



## Terry Syd (Apr 8, 2012)

Crikey, if you think this is bad, you should listen to a bunch of us blokes after we get a belly full of pizz in us.


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 8, 2012)

Terry Syd said:


> Crikey, if you think this is bad, you should listen to a bunch of us blokes after we get a belly full of pizz in us.







That right there would be more fun than a rat killin'!!!


Mike


----------



## BrocLuno (Apr 8, 2012)

*And, now back to our regular programing ...*

I was at lunch with the family and while they were discussing other matters I let my mind drift a bit (easy enough to do at my age ). It seems that Stihl and Husky may have made a logical decision here? If my thinking is correct, they get double bang for the $$.

They get to sell, or license, older tooling and designs to be built in China. They get to keep selling their products into markets that normally could not afford their name's. They get to keep making spares for their older designs which keeps their reputation for good support of older models w/o the cost of doing it in Germany or Sweden where they need all the floor space and staff for current modern production.

So it looks like a strategic decision and good marketing. The only downside is for us to determine which MFGs are really licensed by the respective actual patent and copy-write owners? For Stihl, my guess is Juli Tool, but it's only a guess so far :msp_sad:


----------



## PB (Apr 8, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Lol, at least we aren't having a school massacre every 5 minutes!



And you blame those on guns? Might as well blame the car than hit grandma crossing the street. Nut jobs are nut jobs, and will do harm with anything they can get their hands on.


----------



## homelitejim (Apr 8, 2012)

and most of the time they get their guns illegally. We have another phenomenon here, the press never reports when a gun saves a life, which happens more often than when a gun is used for evil intent, or how guns prevent crime. I have read story's about how your criminals run rampant, what exactly is your crime rate in Australia, I wounder what weapons are used instead of guns, I bet you have a lot of knife and blunt object assaults. Crime is crime and it happens everywhere whether there are guns or not, I know I sleep better at night knowing that if someone comes in my home uninvited they will be leaving in a plastic bag never to return again.


----------



## brokenbudget (Apr 8, 2012)

homelitejim said:


> and most of the time they get their guns illegally. We have another phenomenon here, the press never reports when a gun saves a life, which happens more often than when a gun is used for evil intent, or how guns prevent crime. I have read story's about how your criminals run rampant, what exactly is your crime rate in Australia, I wounder what weapons are used instead of guns, I bet you have a lot of knife and blunt object assaults. Crime is crime and it happens everywhere whether there are guns or not, I know I sleep better at night knowing that if someone comes in my home uninvited they will be leaving in a plastic bag never to return again.



usualy all it takes is the mention of the gun to have them running out.
love my remington...


----------



## bplust (Apr 8, 2012)

Redirect Notice

It's best to not have guns in the possession of solely the cops and the criminals, as it'd take a crippling tax burden to actually assure that the police can serve as protection as opposed to a follow-up service. Citizens should be able to protect themselves. 

Even if you do ban em' all, it's pretty common knowledge among people who know a thing or two about guns that a 12 gauge shell fits perfectly into a .75" ID piece of pipe, so if one really wants to commit a crime, they can make a single shot 12 gauge for around $20.

That and more can be found here:

http://www.martinfrost.ws/htmlfiles/june2007/imhv3.pdf


----------



## ozflea (Apr 8, 2012)

PB said:


> And you blame those on guns? Might as well blame the car than hit grandma crossing the street. Nut jobs are nut jobs, and will do harm with anything they can get their hands on.



Imagine if they had to beat you to death with a lollipop .................. guns and kids dont mix and not all the kids are clueless regardless of what the press write 

Ah well thank goodness theres plenty of them popping a few does'nt hurt till its your kid killed 

McBob.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 8, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> That right there would be more fun than a rat killin'!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



nothin more fun than that ehhh 
Mike??????


----------



## 2strokenut (Apr 8, 2012)

so McBob when do your parts tern up you will have to take some close up photos and post them.

thanks mic :msp_smile:


----------



## ozflea (Apr 8, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> we still got our guns skip, most of us are licensed and have no problems with the gun laws in OZ, and okay we're not legally aloud fully automatic's like in the USA, but then again a sniper with a single shot-semi has a greater kill rate & uses less ammo .lol. but anyway we still go at it fist to fist on the streets, some of the gutless teens use knifes ...there's also criminals/gangs shooting each other or trying to. The dumb ####ers don't aim they're been watching to many American movies lol. But personally if some one breaks into my home I will have more fun with a baseball bat  its only if they run that ill have to get out the .222 to bust a cap in the back of there head.



I spent a year in Vietnam shooting gooks at night in ambushes mate its not fun i can tell you even if they cant see you in the dark.

Yes firearms have there place but not in the hands of those who lack a lawful purpose guns are for one purpose only killing i have seen enough 
of that and gringe when things get out of hand but truth is i have no desire to even own a firearm anymore and never will.

McBob.


----------



## jmtgt (Apr 8, 2012)

ozflea said:


> .... guns and kids dont mix....
> 
> McBob.


:chatter:

Really? Since when? I had my first 22 when I was 6. My son at 11 has his own rifle and has fired full auto rifles. Pretty broad statement there.


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 8, 2012)

ozflea said:


> I spent a year in Vietnam shooting gooks at night in ambushes mate its not fun i can tell you even if they cant see you in the dark.
> 
> Yes firearms have there place but not in the hands of those who lack a lawful purpose guns are for one purpose only killing i have seen enough
> of that and gringe when things get out of hand but truth is i have no desire to even own a firearm anymore and never will.
> ...




And just as you have the right to be gunless, I demand the right to protect myself and my family to the best of my ability.
It's NOT enough to know that the police will show up sometime, clean up the mess and open a case file that may never be closed.



Mike


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ozflea said:


> I spent a year in Vietnam shooting gooks at night in ambushes mate its not fun i can tell you even if they cant see you in the dark.
> 
> Yes firearms have there place but not in the hands of those who lack a lawful purpose guns are for one purpose only killing i have seen enough
> of that and gringe when things get out of hand but truth is i have no desire to even own a firearm anymore and never will.
> ...


 yeah i hear ya mate. the only reason i have guns is I'm a farmer and we have to shoot stock at times, and keep the feral animals ( the four legged ones. lol ) under control.


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 8, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> nothin more fun than that ehhh
> Mike??????






Well nothin' I want to talk about here!

Mike


----------



## ozflea (Apr 8, 2012)

jmtgt said:


> :chatter:
> 
> Really? Since when? I had my first 22 when I was 6. My son at 11 has his own rifle and has fired full auto rifles. Pretty broad statement there.



I imagine you wouldn't be against child soldiers either like they use in Africa


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 8, 2012)

ozflea said:


> I imagine you wouldn't be against child soldiers either like they use in Africa




How in the WORLD could you get from where he was to where you went???
That assumption, based on his statement is absolutely ludicrous!

Are you a chainsaw murderer???
You are on a chainsaw site and you've made a point of not liking guns, so I imagine you wouldn't be against committing a murder with a saw. Maybe if it was someone nobody liked anyway?

Holy Cow!:bang:


Mike


----------



## PB (Apr 8, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Imagine if they had to beat you to death with a lollipop .................. guns and kids dont mix and not all the kids are clueless regardless of what the press write
> 
> Ah well thank goodness theres plenty of them popping a few does'nt hurt till its your kid killed
> 
> McBob.



Imagine if some guy, high on heroin, broke into your house and tried to attack your daughter. Would you want to beat him to death with a lollipop?


----------



## Jtheo (Apr 8, 2012)

ozflea said:


> I spent a year in Vietnam shooting gooks at night in ambushes mate its not fun i can tell you even if they cant see you in the dark.
> 
> Yes firearms have there place but not in the hands of those who lack a lawful purpose guns are for one purpose only killing i have seen enough
> of that and gringe when things get out of hand but truth is i have no desire to even own a firearm anymore and never will.
> ...



If in 1776 the men here in America had no guns, then we might still be part of the British Commonwealth. 

But they did have guns. And they knew how to use them.

And the second amendment to the Constitution says, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be abridged.


----------



## Jtheo (Apr 8, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> How in the WORLD could you get from where he was to where you went???
> That assumption, based on his statement is absolutely ludicrous!
> 
> Are you a chainsaw murderer???
> ...



I have to agree. I guess it is time for me to leave this thread. Holy Cow is right.


----------



## homelitejim (Apr 8, 2012)

You guys are making me laugh. Some people may not like guns, and some people may, but you have no right to tell either one you must have a gun or you must give your gun up. I will give my gun up when you pry my cold dead fingers from it, but I will never hold a gun to your head and demand that you own a gun. I have trained both my kids on the proper use of a gun for their safety as I usually have one or two laying around, and some of them are better than what the military is issued. Seems to me the Australian people used to be well trained in firearms back in the day and had a prowd fighting force, which starts at a young age at home with a hunting rifle. This whole thread is mute as all law abiding Americans have the right to own firearms, and with the proper paper work we get to own guns like these, which are good for only one thing.











Zombie hunting!


----------



## porky616 (Apr 8, 2012)

PB said:


> Imagine if some guy, high on heroin, broke into your house and tried to attack your daughter. Would you want to beat him to death with a lollipop?



 maybe one them big ol boys ya get at fairs and shows, pow right in the kisser!


----------



## porky616 (Apr 8, 2012)

homelitejim said:


> You guys are making me laugh. Some people may not like guns, and some people may, but you have no right to tell either one you must have a gun or you must give your gun up. I will give my gun up when you pry my cold dead fingers from it, but I will never hold a gun to your head and demand that you own a gun. I have trained both my kids on the proper use of a gun for their safety as I usually have one or two laying around, and some of them are better than what the military is issued. Seems to me the Australian people used to be well trained in firearms back in the day and had a prowd fighting force, which starts at a young age at home with a hunting rifle. This whole thread is mute as all law abiding Americans have the right to own firearms, and with the proper paper work we get to own guns like these, which are good for only one thing.



taking pictures to show friends:msp_confused::hmm3grin2orange: seriously tho one them be nice in the lignum on the river at the moment shootin pigs


----------



## ozflea (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm kinda glad i dont where you live i'm happy and relatively safe here in Australia i have 5 daughters and a son but i dont pack a firearm just in case 
I suppose our mentality is better and more trusting really Amendment or not

And the second amendment to the Constitution says, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be abridged. 
Right down till theres one soul left i imagine


----------



## Alex D (Apr 8, 2012)

Blaming murder, suicide, violent crime etc... on guns is an easy way out on a very complex problem. A gun is just a tool nothing more and nothing less all these issues are due to much more complicated issues and thinking that banning guns will prevent suicide for example is focusing energy away from the real problems: why are people commiting suicide and what can be done to treat them. You take away guns they'll still keep killing themselves by say hanging, jumping in front of motorized vechiles, etc... Same thing with crime ban guns and the real organized criminals- mob, cartels, some gangs will still keep getting them illegally whereas the other lesser criminals will just turn to knives, screwdrivers, hammers, bats etc... the murder or crime rate will not change to significantly. 

This is basically what has happened to Canada following the Montreal Massacre in 1989, in the 90s this country introduced strict regulations on firearms yet i dont see modern day Canada, being noticeably safer than Canada 20 years ago. Americans are pretty damn lucky with your gun regs thats all I can say. 

Look at Europe for example some of the most armed countries and regions are not the most violent.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 8, 2012)

Alex D said:


> Blaming murder, suicide, violent crime etc... on guns is an easy way out on a very complex problem. A gun is just a tool nothing more and nothing less all these issues are due to much more complicated issues and thinking that banning guns will prevent suicide for example is focusing energy away from the real problems: why are people commiting suicide and what can be done to treat them. You take away guns they'll still keep killing themselves by say hanging, jumping in front of motorized vechiles, etc... Same thing with crime ban guns and the real organized criminals- mob, cartels, some gangs will still keep getting them illegally whereas the other lesser criminals will just turn to knives, screwdrivers, hammers, bats etc... the murder or crime rate will not change to significantly.
> 
> This is basically what has happened to Canada following the Montreal Massacre in 1989, in the 90s this country introduced strict regulations on firearms yet i dont see modern day Canada, being noticeably safer than Canada 20 years ago. Americans are pretty damn lucky with your gun regs thats all I can say.
> 
> Look at Europe for example some of the most armed countries and regions are not the most violent.



*Yeah right think back to 1939 *


----------



## ausneil 1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Enough of the china bashing this thread is for those who have purchased and used China's copies of the Stihl 090 and 070
> Lets us know how the product worked and how it lasted are they are bad as some make out no doubt the supposive puritians will jump
> on the band wagon ............. yes we all know the silly arguements Stihl owners come up with as to why they think their product is better
> 
> McBob.



Is this not what this thread was about,,,, fu#king unbeleivable where its gone.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 8, 2012)

Ditto ditto here too Neil ...................................


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 8, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> America just has too many ####ing idiots



Real classy statement. 

Seems like the land down under has its share as well judging by this thread.


----------



## homelitejim (Apr 8, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> even if Australia's gun laws were stricter and we couldn't have guns legally anymore, Id still never leave the peace of Australia for trigger happy America. America just has too many ####ing idiots ... that's why you need fully automatic weapons, to kill each other off. lol



what is your news media feeding you. The most gun crime happens in the inner city in gang on gang killings with illegal guns, in cities with the strictest gun laws. Banning guns will not stop this killing only education which will never happen because it is run by the government. If you do not want guns than good for you, you can think you are a better person for it, I really don't care but don't try and force me to do anything you think I should be doing, in the end it is about freedom, and freedom from your tyranny or any ones tyranny. Don't lump me in with the Idiots here in America, I have a education, served my country in the Military, work 50 hours a week making good money, and paying my taxes so others can sit on their arse doing nothing expecting me to pay for their health care. On the matter of Chinese counterfeit chainsaws and chainsaw parts, I would rather spend my money at the local scrap yard and build a saw out of the parts before I would spend my money importing those counterfeit parts.


----------



## homelitejim (Apr 8, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> classy statement for a classy thread. guess the truth hurts .lol



Are you guys trying to stir up a name calling war between Australia and America?


----------



## KodiakII (Apr 8, 2012)

ozflea said:


> *Yeah right think back to 1939 *



I think he was referring to the Swiss.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 8, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> classy statement for a classy thread. guess the truth hurts .lol



No not really it was started by one of your own class acts.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 8, 2012)

homelitejim said:


> Are you guys trying to stir up a name calling war between Australia and America?



Na not really we luv you fellas believe it or not along with a few chings


----------



## homelitejim (Apr 8, 2012)

I know some guys are getting mad, but I love this thread. I have been getting lots of laughs, I just want to make sure we get a few real facts in here.


----------



## Alex D (Apr 8, 2012)

ozflea said:


> *Yeah right think back to 1939 *



http://www.stephenhalbrook.com/article-nazilaw.pdf


----------



## homelitejim (Apr 8, 2012)

Alex D said:


> http://www.stephenhalbrook.com/article-nazilaw.pdf



Thank you for posting that, I was trying to search for it and you beat me to it.


----------



## bplust (Apr 8, 2012)

ozflea said:


> I'm kinda glad i dont where you live i'm happy and relatively safe here in Australia i have 5 daughters and a son but i dont pack a firearm just in case
> I suppose our mentality is better and more trusting really Amendment or not
> 
> And the second amendment to the Constitution says, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be abridged.
> Right down till theres one soul left i imagine



Allowing citizens to purchase and own guns legally levels the playing field with those ill-willed individuals who will acquire or make them illegally to achieve their goals. Not allowing citizens to purchase and own guns creates a relationship of dependence on law enforcement, and the notion, based solely on hope, that all folks (even the ill-willed) will obey the law. Having the concept of or not needing to worry about self-protection out of your hands is kind of like needing your mommy. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not a "live in fear" type fellow, drawing at every noise I hear, but I appreciate that my country, and especially my state (most lax restrictions tied with Alaska), allows me to keep my options open. And of course, for whatever statistics are worth, there's the classic stat that locales with laxer gun laws experience less crime...


----------



## husq2100 (Apr 8, 2012)

the only problem with my gun is it creates life......that could get me into a life time of trouble

mods, delete this stupid thread. Bob if you do get your 090 stuff, post it up, but dont BS us all and be a #### about it.


----------



## Aussie Dave (Apr 8, 2012)

porky616 said:


> maybe one them big ol boys ya get at fairs and shows, pow right in the kisser!



That cracked me up...classic :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bplust (Apr 8, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> even if Australia's gun laws were stricter and we couldn't have guns legally anymore, Id still never leave the peace of Australia for trigger happy America. America just has too many ####ing idiots ... that's why you need fully automatic weapons, to kill each other off. lol



Good one. Generalize a country of well over 300 million people. I'm incredibly impressed that you have the experience to do so.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ease up you lot. Who are participants to judge others?



Modifiedmark said:


> You guys want to know what that china crank is made of? Want to see how it compares to a Sthil crank?
> 
> Send me one of each. I get along pretty good with the QC guys at the job I'm on and I can have them PMI (positive metal identification) bothof them.
> 
> You will then see what there both made of.



This would be interesting to see on both the crank and the rod.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 8, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> the only problem with my gun is it creates life......that could get me into a life time of trouble
> 
> mods, delete this stupid thread. Bob if you do get your 090 stuff, post it up, but dont BS us all and be a #### about it.



Well i will promise if ever this stupid thread gets finished actually its a crack up .............. keeps life interesting in weighing up the competition.opcorn:

Heres the crank and rod coming from Greece ....................... $63-00 plus $10-00 postage


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Apr 8, 2012)

PB said:


> Imagine if some guy, high on heroin, broke into your house and tried to attack your daughter. Would you want to beat him to death with a lollipop?


 maybe load up the sling shot with lollipops, I know you can get lollipop 6 packs ...could even try and engineer a semi-auto lollipop slinger .


----------



## ozflea (Apr 8, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> maybe load up the sling shot with lollipops, I know you can get lollipop 6 packs ...could even try and engineer a semi-auto lollipop slinger .



*Maybe get china to make the lollipops at least they would do a bulk order 300 million x ?*


----------



## porky616 (Apr 8, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> maybe load up the sling shot with lollipops, I know you can get lollipop 6 packs ...could even try and engineer a semi-auto lollipop slinger .



can you imagine the hoops you would have to jump through to get a semi auto lollipop slingshot licence!


----------



## ausneil 1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Well men,, looks like this train has come to a stop, glad to see that, things were getting a little out of shape for a bit....


----------



## Bigdgb (Apr 10, 2012)

And to just top things off a bit!!:msp_tongue:
the good old Prez of US of A has just sent 200 Marines to Oz so we can show them how to use their guns.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 10, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> And to just top things off a bit!!:msp_tongue:
> the good old Prez of US of A has just sent 200 Marines to Oz so we can show them how to use their guns.



WTF?

Do you feel better now?


----------



## Goofyexponent (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok folks...here it is. Chinese Ford F150...

Chinese carmaker blatantly copies Ford F-150

View attachment 233001


----------



## SierraNevada (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn, I always thought we were like this!


----------



## BrocLuno (Apr 10, 2012)

108 HP, ain't no F150 that I'd drive. Won't even get up a small hill


----------



## SierraNevada (Apr 10, 2012)

On the car news china site, the say the engine "poops out 108hp"! Haha. Poop.


----------



## Terry Syd (Apr 10, 2012)

Any Aussies that want to crap on about guns, please go to the Aussie Dribble Thread -

http://www.arboristsite.com/stickies/175005-176.htm


----------



## ozflea (Apr 10, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> And to just top things off a bit!!:msp_tongue:
> the good old Prez of US of A has just sent 200 Marines to Oz so we can show them how to use their guns.



Na just gotta to be sure the guns are pointing the right way and they dont shoot themselves first.

McBob.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 10, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Na just gotta to be sure the guns are pointing the right way and they dont shoot themselves first.
> 
> McBob.



So, who did you call when the Nips were getting close? The King?


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 10, 2012)

SierraNevada said:


> Damn, I always thought we were like this!



As it should be. 

The thing is what you are seeing is a little retaliation to what we have had to put up with previous.


----------



## Bigdgb (Apr 10, 2012)

SierraNevada said:


> Damn, I always thought we were like this!



yes i agree, the Oz and US army are always playing war games down under, last year they had a big mock war game (25,000 troops) Air force and Navy and all,


----------



## Bigdgb (Apr 10, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> So, who did you call when the Nips were getting close? The King?



Well it was no use calling the King, he was flatout with the Huns:bang:

so we just held the Nips up in PNG so good old Gen Mac and the doe boys could get themselfs together after the Philippines and then he got started on the road to Tokyo and the rest is history as they say,:msp_biggrin:

old Mac was a bit hit in Oz, so from then on we have been more with the USA than the King when it comes to war, thats why we have the ANZUS treaty, we have been together in, Korea, Vietam, Iraq, Afganistan and so on


----------



## Aussie Dave (Apr 10, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> So, who did you call when the Nips were getting close? The King?



Im not kissing anyones butt here just giving my thoughts,but i have a lot of respect for the US helping us out during ww2.Our Aussie diggers did a fantastic job often fighting well above there weight and badely out numbered.Some of the things they did where truelly gutsy and where held with a lot of respect from other forces,even the enemy.But when we needed help the US where wright there,side by side. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ozflea (Apr 10, 2012)

Well the yanks are good at mass anything but the Squadron i served with at Phan-Rang good ol 2 Sqn done the pinpoint stuff knocking out
hard to get targets requireing only a couple of bombs not a bloody convoy full 

I happen to also notice the yanks didnt win that war either.

P.s. lost a few mates to friendly fire as the yanks called it i suppose it depends on whose side your on.

McBob


----------



## PB (Apr 10, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Na just gotta to be sure the guns are pointing the right way and they dont shoot themselves first.
> 
> McBob.



That must be a down under problem, no wonder they took your guns away.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 10, 2012)

The more Aussies I know, the more I like them, we are very much the same. 

Hey McBob, ya lost my mailing addy?


----------



## ozflea (Apr 10, 2012)

What little ol me .................... ya better send it again ol mate 

McBob.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 10, 2012)

You are spot on as usual.


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 10, 2012)

Heck,

I know everything about you blokes!!!

I saw Crocodile Dundee, Quigley Down Under and dang near every episode of Crocodile Hunter!!LOL

Seriously though,
I wish a bunch of youens could come on over here for a while so we could show you that we aren't what most folks think from watching the news and from the computer.
Just as everyone there is an individual...so are we!


Mike


----------



## ozflea (Apr 10, 2012)

Whatya mean i barely escaped the first time 

McBob


----------



## Bigdgb (Apr 10, 2012)

Seriously though,
I wish a bunch of youens could come on over here for a while so we could show you that we aren't what most folks think from watching the news and from the computer.
Just as everyone there is an individual...so are we!


Mike[/QUOTE]

Hey Mike, I will take you up on that one day, i am looking to come over some time soon


----------



## sun64 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Chinese Carburettors*

Getting back onto this origional thread instead of all the S##t slinging that has been going on.
I recently went to buy a carburettor to fit a Stihl chainsaw from the United States . I have purchased Tillotson Carburettors from this company before and wanted a Walbro Carbie this time. I stated i did not want any Chinese junk. 
The email i got back back was that ALL Walbro and Zama carburettors are now made in China ??? It sure surprised me !!!
I guess that their quality control is a lot more stringent than other manufactures . 
But none the less, it surprised me when I was told that. 
I wonder what other components are sent over there to be manufactured ?


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 11, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Heck,
> 
> I know everything about you blokes!!!
> 
> ...



Crocodile Dundee? Fairdinkum Mike!

Your beer might be crap, you drive on the wrong side of the road and you lot may speak funny, especially you southerners but your not a bad lot! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jtheo (Apr 11, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Heck,
> 
> I know everything about you blokes!!!
> 
> ...



You are so right.

There is not crime everywhere, I live in an area where people don't lock their doors.


----------



## SierraNevada (Apr 11, 2012)

We have good beer too, in fact, it's why we drive on the wrong side of the road, we're all 'Faced on Sierra Nevada!
Just kidding, don't drink and drive, mmmkay


----------



## ozflea (Apr 11, 2012)

sun64 said:


> Getting back onto this origional thread instead of all the S##t slinging that has been going on.
> I recently went to buy a carburettor to fit a Stihl chainsaw from the United States . I have purchased Tillotson Carburettors from this company before and wanted a Walbro Carbie this time. I stated i did not want any Chinese junk.
> The email i got back back was that ALL Walbro and Zama carburettors are now made in China ??? It sure surprised me !!!
> I guess that their quality control is a lot more stringent than other manufactures .
> ...



Hmmmmm it would be interesting to find out what actually does get made in China for the big boys 

Might be a lot of yella faces instead of red ones running around.

McBob.


----------



## zogger (Apr 11, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Hmmmmm it would be interesting to find out what actually does get made in China for the big boys
> 
> Might be a lot of yella faces instead of red ones running around.
> 
> McBob.



There's probably clones of the same design out there rebadged with another name.

I don't know this for a fact., just hearsay from guys who have posted they go over there to get stuff built (not saws, electronics), but it is quite common over there for a "name brand" whatever to be built during the day shift, then at night the same exact thing is built and then relabeled. In essence, it's an identical, not a clone or copy, because it is an "original" from the same assembly line. The widget will just get sold cheaper with another name you never heard of.

My boss is an inventor, several patented ag specialty items. Anyway, he eventually stopped patenting anything. He said all the patents do is drive up your startup cost, you invent something it gets patented, before you can make much on it the clones show up. The last several inventions he just whipped them out in the shop, sold as many as he could, then that's it, the chinese clones and copies started showing up within months, so he would stop production then. He made the same money, but also saved the ten to fifteen grand patenting fees crap.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Jtheo said:


> You are so right.
> 
> There is not crime everywhere, I live in an area where people don't lock their doors.



You guys may think we go by the media to make judgement as a whole, but that's not the case. We know your not all Hasselhof's/Cyrus's etc. Just look at the fine fella's on this site. :msp_wink:



SierraNevada said:


> We have good beer too, in fact, it's why we drive on the wrong side of the road, we're all 'Faced on Sierra Nevada!
> Just kidding, don't drink and drive, mmmkay



I'm only mucking around mate, I've never tried any US beer.


----------



## 2strokenut (Apr 12, 2012)

Id love to go over to the good old USA and have a look around.


----------



## Aussie Dave (Apr 12, 2012)

2strokenut said:


> Id love to go over to the good old USA and have a look around.



And bring back some cheap saws


----------



## Bigdgb (Apr 12, 2012)

Aussie Dave said:


> And bring back some cheap saws



yes that would hey Dave

are the specs on the Stihl saws the same in the US as OZ? sometime ago the same model in OZ would have more cc's or higher revs is this still the case? on some saws


----------



## ozzie1 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Mc Bob. Chinese products are just like their boats, Junks.*



ozflea said:


> That sounds about right if ya cant beat em destroy em ................ just make sure you've got plenty of bombs as you blokes couldn't hit the side of a barn with a shotgun.
> 
> McBob



And let me know if you want to go hunting, Bob, I have a bow also or do I need my boomerang?


----------



## ozflea (Apr 12, 2012)

Just bring the chinese boomerang the yank copy doesnt return 

I wonder how long it will be before the yanks, Germans or Swedes clone the clones and sell them at greatly marked up prices ?

McBob.


----------



## w8ye (Apr 12, 2012)

I remember when the Japanese were cloning everything from the USA. Now the Chinese clone the Japanese items. Will not be long before some other emerging industrial nation starts cloning China's best?


----------



## Applehead (Apr 12, 2012)

*We wuv fast and porful chines sore, supiwior to all uvers*







Make you such a deal...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 12, 2012)

At least they were kind enough to give you an extra spark plug :msp_biggrin:



Almost like those cheap chinese tractors that come with a toolbox and an engine rebuild kit...


----------



## ozflea (Apr 12, 2012)

Wonder how there cars go i was gonna buy a lite truck you know a "great wall"


----------



## ozflea (Apr 12, 2012)

w8ye said:


> I remember when the Japanese were cloning everything from the USA.
> 
> Now the Chinese clone the Japanese items.
> 
> Will not be long before some other emerging industrial nation starts cloning China's best?



Well their smart the yanks dont make anything worth cloning anymore 

McBob


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 12, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well their smart the yanks dont make anything worth cloning anymore
> 
> McBob



What Australian stuff have they been cloning lately? 

Just askin.... 

Bet it wasn't chainsaws.


----------



## Applehead (Apr 12, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well their smart the yanks dont make anything worth cloning anymore
> 
> McBob



Mostly valid , sad to say.
Save heavy equipment , and armament.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Apr 12, 2012)

ozflea said:


> The reality is they here and even stihl cant make them go away injust wanna buy 1 not the company
> 
> Besides that what happened when America prostituded the rest of the world with there less than superior quality products
> Face it fellas once you were at the top of the tree but now sitting a row or two back might be your proper place
> ...




Be nice Bob!

As for the aftermarket 1106's
I have bought several for local guys.
Rebuilt a couple as well, along with a gang of aftermarket parts to fix those saws and original 1006's.
Bottom line is they are decent saws.
I can say this becuase I have put up well over 100 cords of wood with thoe chinese 1106s.
With that said, they are a bit less quality. Not in the sense of material, but fitment and assembly.

Couple evident things I have run into more then once with them:
-Cylinder head bolts not tightened or the tapped threads to short for the cylinder.
-Crappy manifold gaskets
-Carbs them selves are a crap shoot! You either get a good one or it is trash!
-Crappy rings, usually just tossed in the Cabers from baileys. 
-Have gotten bad airfilters. (mold or fit was warped or miss shaped.)



Some surprising things about them I noticed.
-The flat heads are either a phillips head or allen!
-Never had a bad crank in on yet. (but have had the crank seals go rather quickly).
-Top ends seem to hold well. Only had one so far just let loose. Baileys is there for $100 and you get 30cc more!
-070 style clutches with out the lining hold up great! Even when you up grade to 66mm top end (running a 30-36" bar). Sure if you were to use a 40"+ bar all day, you would see some form of wear.


Bottom line, you are buying a copied saw!
They copied the parts and just assembled them.
Knowing the above, and going over the saw with a fine tooth comb along with knowing the saw and how it should run in case it starts to act up. you will be surprised it holds up well for a 106cc saw for $480 to your door!

So Bob, it is a good copied saw!
*Probably becuase it was copied from a well designed saw to begin with! LOL!!!*
Seems only products that are copied are the ones worth coping.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 12, 2012)

Well i didn't knock the 090 and 070 to start with i'm building a new 090 but like the idea of a new crank (greek) and crankcase (chinese) plus 
a few other bits other than the basic engine i have alky carbs here and a Stihl cylinder and piston coming plus rings from the states.

As long as the crankcases are OK there shouldn't be a problem things like cowls and other small hardware shouldn't really matter that much.

The crank is new and comes from greece maybe this a product thats been around a lot longer than we realize i recall i think Oregon offering 
non geniune replacement parts sourced i believe from Europe in the seventies maybe this crank comes from Oregons but now defunk supplier
no doubt some-one still has the tooling and punches them out 

McBob.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 12, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> What Australian stuff have they been cloning lately?
> 
> Just askin....
> 
> Bet it wasn't chainsaws.



No you blokes just filled the market place with cheap chainsaws at prices our industry couldn't compete against 

besides you dont have a chainsaw industry left either that's all American 

Now the shoes on your foot 

McBob.


----------



## porky616 (Apr 13, 2012)

just had a nice few days out on the river country pushing up dirt with a wonderfull piece of american built yellow steel, one that was built prior to full electrics that can still handle getting dirty. its nice to come home and see the feathers are still getting ruffled, jolly well done old chaps


----------



## sun64 (Apr 13, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> What Australian stuff have they been cloning lately?
> 
> Just askin....
> 
> Bet it wasn't chainsaws.



It wont take too long and they will soon be copping our sickies and workers compensation of the great Aussie workers
LOL


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 13, 2012)

w8ye said:


> I remember when the Japanese were cloning everything from the USA. Now the Chinese clone the Japanese items. Will not be long before some other emerging industrial nation starts cloning China's best?



I remember when we used to beetch about the Japs making stuff, now it's the Chinese, but I won't be seeing the Chinese products as beauts in 30-40 years like I look at the Jap stuff. The missus nearly through out an old calculator made about 40 years ago with a popup cover for the first style of electronic screen. The thing is a classic and bluddy well made!

Mark, do you like fishing?


----------



## 2strokenut (Apr 13, 2012)

you are right jap stuff is well made.


----------



## fishercat (Apr 13, 2012)

*I think if you're dumb enought to buy them.............*

you get what you deserve and paid for.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 13, 2012)

Hate to see this super thread slip too far behind 

McBob.


----------



## Bluefish (Apr 13, 2012)

Someone is trying to sell one of these beauties on maine craiglist... We are on him.


----------



## PB (Apr 13, 2012)

Bluefish said:


> Someone is trying to sell one of these beauties on maine craiglist... We are on him.



I am guessing that you posted this then? RE: 52cc 20" chainsaw

There are better things to do with your life than to start arguments with random people on clist. 

(No, that is not my saw for sale)


----------



## Applehead (Apr 13, 2012)

With the money I saved on the cheap beer , I was able to buy an oem spool for the recoil. If I can drink this swill pizz for another month I might have enough change left to get a carb too.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 13, 2012)

Applehead said:


> With the money I saved on the cheap beer , I was able to buy an oem spool for the recoil. If I can drink this swill pizz for another month I might have enough change left to get a carb too.



Have you checked WOT speed on your saw, mine didn't want to go above 12k with the chinese carb...


----------



## Bluefish (Apr 13, 2012)

Naw, that wasn't my post... I called the guy and grossed him out, after I got his address:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Winchester356 (Apr 13, 2012)

Made in china = junk


----------



## porky616 (Apr 13, 2012)

Applehead said:


> With the money I saved on the cheap beer , I was able to buy an oem spool for the recoil. If I can drink this swill pizz for another month I might have enough change left to get a carb too.



they have to export all the fosters beer, no one here will drink the ####e


----------



## ozflea (Apr 14, 2012)

Forster is for export all right as it's not real beer 

McBob.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 14, 2012)

That's funny. I remember an 'internet' friend in Oz telling me years ago that Fosters was considered crap there. I haven't seen a Fosters TV ad in years, but they used to be running all the time here. "Fosters...................it's Australian for Beer". 

Gives 'outsiders' the same sort of false impression about ALL Australian beers as the big domestics here do for the reputation of ALL American Beer......:bang:


----------



## tdi-rick (Apr 14, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> That's funny. I remember an 'internet' friend in Oz telling me years ago that Fosters was considered crap there. I haven't seen a Fosters TV ad in years, but they used to be running all the time here. "Fosters...................it's Australian for Beer".
> 
> Gives 'outsiders' the same sort of false impression about ALL Australian beers as the big domestics here do for the reputation of ALL American Beer......:bang:



Yep, exactly the same.

I've heard that some of the US and Canadian craft and micro-brewery beers are amazing, but we don't get too many here. 




BTW, I can't believe this thread is still going and ol Bob keeps reeling them in.

Talk about a fishing expedition


----------



## ausneil 1 (Apr 14, 2012)

tdi-rick said:


> Yep, exactly the same.
> 
> I've heard that some of the US and Canadian craft and micro-brewery beers are amazing, but we don't get too many here.
> 
> ...



So bloody true rick, i though it stopped a week ago but no someone just had to start again,,,, fishing yep thats about it alright.


Ecentric,,,,
I can honestly say FOSTERS BEER can be compared with dish washing water, i hate it is someone offers me one but being polite i except it and smile and say thanks.
I like tooheys draft in the stubby, a simple local NSW beer for the average working man and woman can be bought almost anywhere.
I've said this before,,,, there are too many beers on the market these days.


oh sh#t here it comes.....:beat_brick:


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 14, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> So bloody true rick, i though it stopped a week ago but no someone just had to start again,,,, fishing yep thats about it alright.
> 
> 
> Ecentric,,,,
> ...



Around these parts, Coors Light (AKA the "Silver Bullet") is the beer I most dread getting handed. More than a few of my friends drink it as their preferred poison. Like you, I grit my teeth and say thanks. Turning down cold, free beer is a sin in itself. We have stores here called Beverages and More (often shortened to "BevMo"....ugh). These have decent selections of beers from abroad (in addition to the usual domestic swill, and the great micros and crafts that we have here). There's an "Australia" section that I'm now going to have to check for Tooheys Draft.


----------

